# Was school/university one of the most depressing periods of your life?



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm about to start my next year at uni and I am not looking forward to it in the slightest. I cannot see how it is going to get any better. :roll


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

One school I went to was great the other one not so great...


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

well i hate school in general, so yes. i cant stand studying and cant wait for this bs to be over


----------



## Chris3322 (Aug 4, 2010)

It is depressing as all hell to be going to a university just because it is what society and your parents expect of you. This is what I'm doing. I have no interest in any majors so I just picked one that sounded the least boring. I'm not smart or dedicated enough to obtain anything useful like an engineering or computer science degree so I'm stuck with a degree I don't know will be very useful to me in finding a job. Why can't I EVER make any ******* important decisions in my life? FML.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Only one school year was utterly depressing for me. That was when I really felt like an outcast in my old group of friends. Luckily I found brillant new ones, though. I'm actually more depressed now though that I've left school and sixth form and I'm off to uni, next week. It's really daunting. You never get over the "new girl" feeling.


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

University was the worst period of my life so far. Being the only person on their own, having to watch everyone else talking, laughing, sharing crazy stories. Everyone happy, having fun, doing what young people do. Then there was me. It was so bad i stopped going to lectures. I went to University near home because i was too afraid to move out and live with strangers. I would fake going to University every morning, wait for my mum to leave for work, then go back home. I mean, who goes through the whole of University without making a single friend? It's so pathetic. I'm a total failure.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Same here, I just can't keep my concentration on school right now. I'm screwing just about everything up; failing all my classes.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

school, yeah
11th grade was the worst and then my grades went downhill.

uni, I think I'm getting better


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

So far, that's the way university seems to be going. It's a shame. I had such high hopes for this place. My elementary and middle school years were generally great though and my high school experience gave me most of my happiest memories but at the same time, I was never more depressed than my last year of it. It was awful. If I didn't have a couple amazing friends that kept me laughing and made things bearable, I don't know how I would've survived. I don't even know why I was so depressed. I was just stressed out and I've always had school-related anxiety... The future looked bleak and life was pointless. It was pretty bad. As for now, I just feel numb and it's because of the complete lack of positive, happy social interactions (which I took for granted in high school) here.


----------



## sparkplug74 (Feb 9, 2012)

It is. It only reminds me that I'm an outcast in the society, with all those people having fun with their peers that I see everyday in college.


----------



## JadedAm (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm a sophmore in college and it can get pretty boring. I'm fairly smart but I hate coursework. I would prefer to be learning about something I really am interested in. As for socializing, my social life is almost non-existent. I don't talk to people at my college.


----------



## JonathanRG (Aug 30, 2012)

For me It's been better in some ways to High School: more freedom, better people around you, better oportunities to read, free internet jeje.
But I still can't find people like me. Sometimes the people is too serious or indiferent.
It depends to the people, my cousin has been in my collegue since the beginning of the year and she sees radiant and happy. I wish in my heart feel the same way.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yah I didn't get chicks. most depressing part so far.


----------



## Olesya (May 8, 2011)

I wish i was normal said:


> University was the worst period of my life so far. Being the only person on their own, having to watch everyone else talking, laughing, sharing crazy stories. Everyone happy, having fun, doing what young people do. Then there was me. It was so bad i stopped going to lectures. I went to University near home because i was too afraid to move out and live with strangers. I would fake going to University every morning, wait for my mum to leave for work, then go back home. I mean, who goes through the whole of University without making a single friend? It's so pathetic. I'm a total failure.


oi don't worry, you are not the only one, and school doesn't define anyone as a failure. :no My school years from elementary through high school were quite good, not great, but decent. But university is slowly killing me inside. But I won't stop.  I refuse to cave in to peer (and parental) social pressure and feel bad about myself.


----------



## ingenious53 (May 27, 2011)

I though high school was bad, until I went to college. SA causes me to walk funny and I feel that everyone is criticizing me for it. Walking, even more than talking is the worst part for me. I feel isolated and that more and more people have made up their mind that I am weird. I have even had nightmares about walking. I can't wait until college is over. Older adults (not in college) seem to be more mature and I enjoy working with them.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Chris3322 said:


> It is depressing as all hell to be going to a university just because it is what society and your parents expect of you. This is what I'm doing. I have no interest in any majors so I just picked one that sounded the least boring





JadedAm said:


> I'm a sophmore in college and it can get pretty boring. I'm fairly smart but I hate coursework. I would prefer to be learning about something I really am interested in. As for socializing, my social life is almost non-existent. I don't talk to people at my college.


same here. School is torture :no


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

So far yes. Life might get worse in the future though so I don't like to complain too much about it.


----------



## Eurehl (Oct 11, 2011)

cjos333 said:


> I though high school was bad, until I went to college. SA causes me to walk funny and I feel that everyone is criticizing me for it. Walking, even more than talking is the worst part for me. I feel isolated and that more and more people have made up their mind that I am weird. I have even had nightmares about walking. *I can't wait until college is over. Older adults (not in college) seem to be more mature and I enjoy working with them*.


Although I'm having almost the same experience at college right now (I know some people from classes but sometimes I feel alone in college) and thought that college would be great (but turned out to be, at least, not what I expected), don't expect that when you're working things will get better. I mean they could (not every workplace is the same) but you would be surprised how many adults act like child nowadays (I have older cousins and besides some of them having kids, sometimes they have actions that are not suitable for people of their age).


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

My SA and depression were at their worst during college, so yes, it's safe to say that I was miserable. I am so glad that I was able to stay close to my friends from high school, because I didn't make any close friends in college.


----------



## TotallyAnonymousInTehWeb (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, sort of.
Moved to another country 3 years ago, 3rd year at college with no friends, I don't know any1 in there except few guys/teachers, that's all.
I like what I'm studying but the friends part is dead to me.


----------



## dave76 (Jan 4, 2010)

School was horrible because there was a pressure to have friends and you were singled out for being alone. Uni is different, I learned to enjoy my own company, and started to not care what anyone thinks.


----------



## Gribble (Sep 2, 2012)

A bit, yeah. Actually yes. It might've been different if I'd chosen one of the big universities, but I thought I'd fit in better at this smaller, middle-of-nowhere college. Wrong! That, and I've never been an academically ambitious or career-minded person. But my family puts a lot of value on higher education, so saying "no thanks" wasn't really an option. It didn't help that my best friend got really jealous of me because I was receiving financial help from my parents. It seriously tainted our friendship at the time, and since I wasn't making any friends at my new school, that was a huge blow to… well, everything.

So between the social isolation, fear of being rejected by my family, trying to be someone I wasn't and losing my best friend for something outside of my control… God, no wonder I was depressed.

But you know what, that's history now. I stopped forcing myself to go to school, got a job, made a goal, and got another job. You gotta take control of your own life, and your own happiness. Do the things you want to do, not the things other people want you to do. So long as you can support yourself in the long-term it'll be fine. My depression is gone now


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm a uni student ... and drink, pubs or clubs really aren't my idea of fun at all. In fact I completely hate the University lifestyle. :um

the mess they leave around
the immature stuff they talk about and find funny
the amount of days a week they get drunk and then complain they can't pay bills
It feels like I'm the only adult around.

I really enjoy my course though, it's a shame I couldn't be a distance learning student or even better if there was a University I could go to locally. Because I'm fed up of living with effing idiots!


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes. I'm still in University, but I think what made it much more depressing to a point that I've never felt that depressed in my life, it was horrible, was that I had no where to go for solitude. I had to always be on campus since I lived there. I think that in HS although I did have moments when I became depressed but not as severe as my freshman year of Uni (I'm a sophomore now) I felt I could escape the world by being at home. I had a home a safe place - meaning my own room where I could be me and not be feeling anxious 24/7


----------



## Ozil (Jul 2, 2012)

I hated school, college atm I dont mind because im not alone 95% of the time but I hated school so much, sit there for hours not saying a single word.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

College has been one of the worst, most brutal experiences Ive ever had to go through (and man I thought High School was awful :roll). But then again I realized too late that school simply wasnt for me at all, and if I could go back I would've skipped it all together. But since Im almost done with it, might as well finish it up so I can get the hell out of here! :drunk


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

The only thing depressing for me is doing these research papers for a major im not interested in but i need the degree.


----------



## genes1s (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm just started 2nd year of university and I absolutely hate it. I live not very close to campus, the commute is a *****, the courses are hard, and the only friend I made lives on campus so I'm pretty much all by myself. I would say i'm mildly depressed and hating things right now..


----------

